# TriShield's Send off to the Sandbox HERF



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

I have been chosen to goto Iraq in April. I would like to get a going awaay HERF set up for me. I am in the middle of negociations for a place, But at the present time the date will be the 19th of April. It will be up in the Frederick, MD area as of now. So lets see how much interest there is.:ss


Start Time is 2:30 to 3:00PM...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Send off HERF*

I told John we can do this at my place.(barring the unknown)
Please post up if you want to see him off...
Start is 2:30 to 3:00pm
1)Sergeant Smoky
2)68TriShield
3)jkim05
4)pitdog
5)kimyounil
6)addiction
7)Redbaron
8)Tim D.
9)smokin machinest
10)Munkey
11)RGD
12)Bob
13)SmokinApe
14&15)TandRHabana
16)Volt (?)
I hope the doors will be open by this time...


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Send off HERF*

I guess I'll put my name on the list, I don't think I have anything planned as of yet, but who knows, I never actually know what I'm supposed to be doing. I could always flake later i guess...


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Send off HERF*

I'll have to post when the date gets a little closer. About a 3.5 hour drive, but should be a nice one on the scoot.



68TriShield said:


> I told John we can do this at my place.(barring the unknown)
> Please post up if you want to see him off...
> 
> 1)Sergeant Smoky
> ...


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Send off HERF*

For sure!

1)Sergeant Smoky
2)68TriShield
3)jkim05
4)PitDog


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Send off HERF*

I will be there in spirit, stay safe!:tu


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Send off HERF*

If my time and weather permits I would love to go down your way to enjoy some BBQ that you have posted B4.



Volt said:


> I'll have to post when the date gets a little closer. About a 3.5 hour drive, but should be a nice one on the scoot.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Send off HERF*

I'll see what I can put to gether for you. gotta get the grill re-built, I wore it out last year :9


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Send off to the Sandbox HERF*

BUMP! lets fill this thing up:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Send off to the Sandbox HERF*


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Send off to the Sandbox HERF*

If I'm in town, then I'm there.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Send off to the Sandbox HERF*

Passover


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Send off to the Sandbox HERF*

I don't see why I wouldn't be able to make it. Put me down.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'm in Dave.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll be there if I can get off work early enough. :tu


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

im in :tu


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Do I really have to say it............ I'm in!!!!


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Send off HERF*



68TriShield said:


> I told John we can do this at my place.(barring the unknown)
> Please post up if you want to see him off...
> 
> 1)Sergeant Smoky
> ...


Am I getting a "counseling" session by CPO 68TriShield? Crap, what'd I do now? It's always "dig the pit; fill it back up" with you guys!


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Send off HERF*

Please post up if you want to see him off...

1)Sergeant Smoky
2)68TriShield
3)jkim05
4)pitdog
5)kimyounil
6)addiction
7)Redbaron
8)Tim D.
9)smokin' machinist

count me in!


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

THis is going to be a great turn out. Thanks ya all. It shows how much you support the troops to give up time to see one of us off. Thanks.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm in. 

1)Sergeant Smoky
2)68TriShield
3)jkim05
4)pitdog
5)kimyounil
6)addiction
7)Redbaron
8)Tim D.
9)smokin' machinist
10) Munkey


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

We'll schedule something out here for ya. Up to you to make it. :chk


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I should be there - and Bob may be able to join also - 

1) Sergeant Smoky
2) 68TriShield
3) jkim05
4) pitdog
5) kimyounil
6) addiction
7) Redbaron
8) Tim D.
9) smokin' machinist
10) Munkey
11) RGD
12) Bob


Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

...


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

With all this willingness to participate in my going away HERF, I'm not sure if it's cause y'all want a get together or just make sure y'all git rid of me.:mn


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> We'll schedule something out here for ya. Up to you to make it. :chk


Maybe I can get out there when I return. :tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Sergeant Smoky said:


> With all this willingness to participate in my going away HERF, I'm not sure if it's cause y'all want a get together or just make sure y'all git rid of me.:mn


Personally, I appreciate your service to our country immensely. Any opportunity to have a drink or a cigar with a soldier is good. Not to mention HERFin' with the rest of the Gorillas here as icing on the cake.


----------



## TandRHabana (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Send off HERF*

Anytime, anywhere- We're in.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Send off HERF*

I should be able to make it...

1) Sergeant Smoky
2) 68TriShield
3) jkim05
4) pitdog
5) kimyounil
6) addiction
7) Redbaron
8) Tim D.
9) smokin' machinist
10) Munkey
11) RGD
12) Bob
13) SmokinApe

Dave, let me know if you need anything; chairs, cooler, White Owls...


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Send off HERF*

I meant to ask, if I can make it, which is prefered more - the grape or peach Phillies? Inquireing minds need to know.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Send off HERF*

Grape...


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Send off HERF*

I didn't realize 68TriShield was a CPO. outstanding!!! Initiated and damn proud of it!



PitDog said:


> Am I getting a "counseling" session by CPO 68TriShield? Crap, what'd I do now? It's always "dig the pit; fill it back up" with you guys!


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

List update:

1) Sergeant Smoky
2) 68TriShield
3) jkim05
4) pitdog
5) kimyounil
6) addiction
7) Redbaron
8) Tim D.
9) smokin' machinist
10) Munkey
11) RGD
12) Bob
13) SmokinApe
14 & 15) TandRHabana (Tim & Robin)


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Send off HERF*



Volt said:


> I didn't realize 68TriShield was a CPO. outstanding!!! Initiated and damn proud of it!


Pretty sure Dave was Navy not sure of rank. It's the only rank this dumb old jarhead could think of.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Send off HERF*



PitDog said:


> Pretty sure Dave was Navy not sure of rank. It's the only rank this dumb old jarhead could think of.


You must have wrong guy Jeff.Its Ron's friend Bob that was a Chief...


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Ah yes. Since you're hosting you can make me dig a hole anyway.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Send off HERF*



68TriShield said:


> You must have wrong guy Jeff.Its Ron's friend Bob that was a Chief...


 . . . Sergeant Major . . . 

- and as a pre-advanced notice - Bob and I are going to Herf our way across the States next year - already in the planning - going to take about 3 weeks - from here to Las Vegas and back - northern route there and southern back :ss

Ron


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I'd really like to go, but I'll still be at school


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I would like those attending to each bring a food or drink item.
Please post here if you can and what you are bringing.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a case of MRE's is that good?


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

I only eat C-rats... :tu

I'll bring assorted drinks, soda/beer.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, to sorta jump the gun.... I'm trying hard to attend. I'll know in a day or so. If I can make it, 68TriShield says he has a grill, so, I'll be bringing a couple of London Broils (see thread http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=139917 )

We'll see how it goes on a strange grill, but it has worked out in the past for me. I'll also have a Philly Grape for SmokinApe  I guess the rest of you just don't appreciate an offer for free fine seegars.

Edit: I have been told they can be a bit "spicy" (see the ingrediants), but as I grew up in Louisianna, they are fine to me. I would say a "mild" cigar after the Broils might go completely un-noticed though.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

I will bring 5# wings from BWB coated with garlic sauce.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Sergeant Smoky said:


> I will bring 5# wings from BWB coated with garlic sauce.


bring them plain............Dave has a secret BBQ sauce to put on them


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll bring a couple of pies for dessert if I can find some. So, put me down for dessert. Worst case scenario is twinkies with frozen strawberries. LMAO


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Man, I don't know what to bring...I'll wait and see what's still missing...I can always bring beer...and chips. I'll probably bring some sides or something as well.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I could pick up some type of meat platter. Anyone have any suggestions or at least what NOT to bring?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

My kitchen is being ripped out in the morning - and I know it won't be back together by the time of the herf - so I will need to bring something I can pick up.

Let me know what's lacking and I'd be happy to do that.


Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Bumpage!


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope to make it Dave!

I've got a lot of things going on around the 19th, but hope to make it!!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd love to make this my first...Missed too many herfs @ your place! If I can be there I will!

If not I'll send a ittle sumthin sumthin!!!


:bl


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Aladdin Sane said:


> I'd love to make this my first...Missed too many herfs @ your place! If I can be there I will!
> 
> If not I'll send a ittle sumthin sumthin!!!
> 
> :bl


Way too many Dennis...


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

wow, great to see a bunch of locals get together to see a fellow brother ship out. 

Never been to a herf before, but sounds like you all are in for a great time


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

smokin' machinist said:


> I could pick up some type of meat platter. Anyone have any suggestions or at least what NOT to bring?


Anchovies....


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Volt said:


> Anchovies....


Or mountain oysters...


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

I, on the other hand, will eat both of those and wash it down with some balut... :chk


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Keep your Balut to yourself Jeff :hn


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I had some when I was initiated to CPO. I'll bring a couple if you really want some :dr

I am now comitting to the party. Short of a family emergency. I'll be there. I'm bringing 2 London Broils for the grill. Feeds about 16 - 18 biker types, not sure about Herfers....



PitDog said:


> I, on the other hand, will eat both of those and wash it down with some balut... :chk


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm glad you will be able to make it.:tu



Volt said:


> I had some when I was initiated to CPO. I'll bring a couple if you really want some :dr
> 
> I am now comitting to the party. Short of a family emergency. I'll be there. I'm bringing 2 London Broils for the grill. Feeds about 16 - 18 biker types, not sure about Herfers....


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Volt said:


> I had some when I was initiated to CPO. I'll bring a couple if you really want some :dr
> 
> I am now comitting to the party. Short of a family emergency. I'll be there. I'm bringing 2 London Broils for the grill. Feeds about 16 - 18 biker types, not sure about Herfers....


I ate 8 to win the title for the 31st MAU. I'm retired. That title will never be defended.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a little RG for eating 8. For anyone who has had to eat one much less 8, it's the least I can do!!!


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Rules were had to hold them down for 5 mins or forfeit. At 5:01 they came right back up :r. No way I was going to try and pass :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

Back at you for even one!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Since we're doing the "honesty" policy. Mine didn't stay down long. The fish sauce, the shrimp paste as bad as they were stayed down. The Balut won!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Volt said:


> I had some when I was initiated to CPO. I'll bring a couple if you really want some :dr
> 
> I am now comitting to the party. Short of a family emergency. I'll be there. I'm bringing 2 London Broils for the grill. Feeds about 16 - 18 biker types, not sure about Herfers....


This is great news!

Disclaimer: Not the Balut part.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

We'll need to work out a time and location. At 235* - 250*, I need about 2 - 2.5 hours to cook.



68TriShield said:


> This is great news!
> 
> Disclaimer: Not the Balut part.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

PitDog said:


> Rules were had to hold them down for 5 mins or forfeit. At 5:01 they came right back up :r.





Volt said:


> Since we're doing the "honesty" policy. Mine didn't stay down long.





Volt said:


> We'll need to work out a time and location. At 235* - 250*, I need about 2 - 2.5 hours to cook.


Thank God I'm on a restrictive diet - 

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

List update:

1) Sergeant Smoky
2) 68TriShield
3) jkim05
4) pitdog
5) kimyounil
6) addiction
7) Redbaron
8) Tim D.
9) smokin' machinist
10) Munkey
11) RGD
12) Bob
13) SmokinApe
14 & 15) TandRHabana (Tim & Robin)
16) snkbyt (who knows)


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

List update:

1) Sergeant Smoky
2) 68TriShield
3) jkim05
4) pitdog
5) kimyounil
6) addiction
7) Redbaron
8) Tim D.
9) smokin' machinist
10) Munkey
11) RGD
12) Bob
13) SmokinApe
14 & 15) TandRHabana (Tim & Robin)
16) snkbyt (who knows)[/QUOTE]
17) Volt
18)diesel kinevel&(19)Lindsay
20)my nephew Cody(just back from Iraq)
21)stog-a-boy(other nephew)
22)Jack7382


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)




----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Make sure you check in with us when you get here to the box - we can set you up with a "Welcome to the Box" bomb.....:ss:ss:ss

(hell, I still have another 6 - 9 months to go.....:hn)


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

I might (more than likely) be in Pennsylvania, if not I will be there early and just have to leave early.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

I will bring a monster-sized salad and some different dressings, and some of my funny 'lil honey's world class chocolate chip cookies. BTW, has a date been set?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Tim D. said:


> I will bring a monster-sized salad and some different dressings, and some of my funny 'lil honey's world class chocolate chip cookies. BTW, has a date been set?


19 April Tim.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Tim D. said:


> I will bring a monster-sized salad and some different dressings, and some of my funny 'lil honey's world class chocolate chip cookies. BTW, has a date been set?


Anyone goes near those cookies...:gn

:dr:dr I love those things!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

tobii3 said:


> Make sure you check in with us when you get here to the box - we can set you up with a "Welcome to the Box" bomb.....:ss:ss:ss
> 
> (hell, I still have another 6 - 9 months to go.....:hn)


see ya in 9/08


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

if i am working by then, please throw my name in the hat for the 19th.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

As it stands right now I'm 50/50 for attending this herf.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

1) Sergeant Smoky
2) 68TriShield
3) jkim05
4) pitdog
5) kimyounil
6) addiction
7) Redbaron
8) Tim D.
9) smokin' machinist
10) Munkey
11) RGD
12) Bob
13) SmokinApe
14 & 15) TandRHabana (Tim & Robin)
16) snkbyt (who knows)[/quote]
17) Volt
18)diesel kinevel&(19)Lindsay
20)my nephew Cody(just back from Iraq)
21)stog-a-boy(other nephew)
22)Jack7382
23)jkorp
24)FattyCBR


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll try to get the stuff together for smoked salmon, if not I'll bring something for the grill.

What time?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

jkorp said:


> I'll try to get the stuff together for smoked salmon, if not I'll bring something for the grill.
> 
> What time?


anytime after 2:30 or 3:00pm sounds good to me...

Note that this is a time change as I have to work this day...


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

stevieray said:


> As it stands right now I'm 50/50 for attending this herf.


Can't we at least get a 60/40 in favor of? :ss

Ron


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

snakbyt wing sauce?
:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> snakbyt wing sauce?
> :tu


Got it!:tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

RGD said:


> Can't we at least get a 60/40 in favor of? :ss
> 
> Ron


hmmm ...depends.....got any more of those old anejos in you humidor?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

stevieray said:


> hmmm ...depends.....got any more of those old anejos in you humidor?


Hold on a second - let me go check . . . . . . . . . . . . .

Looks like I one in there with your name on it . . . should you attend of course - :ss

Ron


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

RGD said:


> Hold on a second - let me go check . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Looks like I one in there with your name on it . . . should you attend of course - :ss
> 
> Ron


70/30


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm working nights now, but hopefully I'll get home early enough. I will plan to bring magic bars for dessert.

Thanks for hosting again Dave.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Everyone please take note that I work on the 19th(herf day) so the starting time will be 2:30 to 3pm.
I hoping my son will be home early from a charity walk he is doing and will be able to help get set up.

I'd like everyone to post here what they are bringing so we don't have too much of one thing.
I can edit everything into this list as its posted.If you need my cell# please send a PM.
1)Volt-London Broils
2)Munkey-Pie


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I was just reminded that I can't make it to the herf. 
Something about a special dinner I need to attend.

I am sure I will be missing an epic herf. 
Don't forget to post lots of pics :tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm still planning on bringing pie, but I'm willing to switch off if there are too many desserts.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

As I said 2 London Broils. Special order by the Sgt. Not sure when you want to eat, but they take 2 - 2.5 hours to cook. You rush this cut of meat and you better have your good choppers in the mouth. Might need a few sliders and dogs depending on the count.



68TriShield said:


> Everyone please take note that I work on the 19th(herf day) so the starting time will be 2:30 to 3pm.
> I hoping my son will be home early from a charity walk he is doing and will be able to help get set up.
> 
> I'd like everyone to post here what they are bringing so we don't have too much of one thing.
> I can edit everything into this list as its posted.If you need my cell# please send a PM.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

regrettably I am unable to attend............going active duty the 19th of May and work didn't approve the time off


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Aladdin Sane said:


> I'd love to make this my first...Missed too many herfs @ your place! If I can be there I will!
> 
> If not I'll send a ittle sumthin sumthin!!!
> 
> :bl


Yea or nay?


4thtry said:


> wow, great to see a bunch of locals get together to see a fellow brother ship out.
> 
> Never been to a herf before, but sounds like you all are in for a great time


What about you? 


jkorp said:


> 1) Sergeant Smoky
> 2) 68TriShield
> 3) jkim05
> 4) pitdog
> ...


I can edit everything into this list as its posted.If you need my cell# please send a PM...
this is what we have so far...
1)Volt-London Broils
2)Munkey-Pie
3)Tim D.-cookies
4)jkorp-salmon or grill item
5)FattyCBR-dessert bars
6)pitdog-drink/beer
7)sgt smoky-wings
8)smokin machinest-meat platter
9)smokinape-veggie tray
10)RGD-on standby
We might be heavy on the meat,anyone have good connection for tasty sides?
I can get good BBQ Beans and Slaw,for those at the last herf its that stuff. Input?


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I can switch the meat platter to sides. Any suggestions? I'm open to just about anything!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> I can switch the meat platter to sides. Any suggestions? I'm open to just about anything!


Celeste suggested fruit.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

baked beans???

no anchovies


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

1)Volt-London Broils
2)Munkey-Pie
3)Tim D.-cookies, monster salad & dressings
4)jkorp-salmon or grill item
5)FattyCBR-dessert bars
6)pitdog-drink/beer
7)sgt smoky-wings
8)smokin machinest-meat platter
9)smokinape-veggie tray
10)RGD-on standby


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Volt said:


> baked beans???
> 
> no anchovies


I'll p/u BBQ Beans,you'll love em


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I just worked out my child care (I was getting a little worried) :tu:tu.

Dave anything else you need specifically to be brought....paper plates, cups whatever?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

What can I bring?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

jkorp said:


> I just worked out my child care (I was getting a little worried) :tu:tu.
> 
> Dave anything else you need specifically to be brought....paper plates, cups whatever?


This would be good yes...


RedBaron said:


> What can I bring?


Chris,check the list and let me know whats lacking...


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Hmm, seems Soda, and plastic utensils are needed. :tu


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

bah, why do i never see these threads until the last minute 

I'm a maybe. If i can finish up my bathroom this week, I'll be good to go, otherwise, I'll need to use Saturday to finish it up.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

jkorp said:


> I just worked out my child care (I was getting a little worried) :tu:tu.
> 
> Dave anything else you need specifically to be brought....paper plates, cups whatever?





RedBaron said:


> Hmm, seems Soda, and plastic utensils are needed. :tu


I think Jason is bringing utensils,hopefully he'll chime in....


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I wish I could be their!!! f&*k!!!!

Al


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Alright, the weather is looking good. Mid 60s with clouds.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Please vote for pie type here.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

package sent, sorry Sarg I will be unable to attend.........keep your head down and watch your six


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

I just got more confirmation about my deployment. I will be leaving on 7 May and be gone for 222 days. So if I mathmetize good I think I will be home Janurary, when it's dam cold


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> package sent, sorry Sarg I will be unable to attend.........keep your head down and watch your six


Not to worry we will have lots of time when we are both back to get together. I plan on putting my bike on the train next year and come down your way to FLA and bum around for a couple of weeks. :chk


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sergeant Smoky said:


> I just got more confirmation about my deployment. I will be leaving on 7 May and be gone for 222 days. So if I mathmetize good I think I will be home Janurary, when it's dam cold


Ugh,at least you know now...


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

so i'm officially not going to be able to make it. Gotta help the girlfriend move out of her apartment. Fun Fun. You guys enjoy yourselves!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Sergeant Smoky said:


> Not to worry we will have lots of time when we are both back to get together. I plan on putting my bike on the train next year and come down your way to FLA and bum around for a couple of weeks. :chk


I too got the call............I leave for the other beach in Aug


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Yea or nay?
> 
> What about you?
> 
> ...


Dave,

I'm bringing beer, and possibly a surprise depending on some things.....

I'll also kick in on and sides if you can get them delivered, I just hate managing food in my car.

And PM sent.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

No, No!!! Ride it like you stole it! In fact i'm riding mine to the party. 3.5 hours of peace and quite!



Sergeant Smoky said:


> Not to worry we will have lots of time when we are both back to get together. *I plan on putting my bike on the train next year* and come down your way to FLA and bum around for a couple of weeks. :chk


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Heres what I think is coming,please let me know of changes...

Mains...
1)Volt-London Broils
2)sgt smoky-wings
3)jkorp-Brats
4)Me-sammies

Sides...
5)Me-beans and slaw
6)smokin machinest-cheese and fruit
7)smokinape-veggie tray
8)Tim D.-salad

Sweets-
9)FattyCBR-dessert bars
10)Tim D.-cookies
11)Munkey-Pie(s)

Drinks
12)pitdog-drinks/beer
13)addiction-beer


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Unfortunately I am officially out now. Wish I could have made it.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Sauer Grapes said:


> Unfortunately I am officially out now. Wish I could have made it.


Just send your cigars, we'll keep one lit for you. hehe


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Volt said:


> No, No!!! Ride it like you stole it! In fact i'm riding mine to the party. 3.5 hours of peace and quite!


Don't drop the London Broil! Enjoy the ride! :tu


----------



## fredneck (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll be there!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Tour pack my friend, a little cooler with ice and they'll arrive in style.



smokin' machinist said:


> Don't drop the London Broil! Enjoy the ride! :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

y'all have a great time, I'll be there in spirit
hers to a safe and speedy return Sarg:al


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Just found out that I can make it. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

tsolomon said:


> Just found out that I can make it. :tu


Great news! PM sent.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> y'all have a great time, I'll be there in spirit
> heres to a safe and speedy return Sarg:al


fixed spelling


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mains...
1)Volt-London Broils
2)sgt smoky-wings
3)jkorp-Brats
4)Me-sammies

Sides...
5)Me-beans and slaw
6)smokin machinest-cheese and fruit
7)smokinape-veggie tray
8)Tim D.-salad

Sweets-
9)FattyCBR-dessert bars
10)Tim D.-cookies
11)Munkey-Pie(s)

Drinks
12)pitdog-drinks/beer
13)addiction-beer
14)4thtry-beer

tsoloman-appetizer


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> Great news! PM sent.


I'll be bringing an appetizer.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Just to clarify, this kicks off around 2:30pm tomorrow?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

BOTLs,

On the London Broils. I do trim back on some of the spicer seasonings when taking to new places, but it does have a little bark to it. At home, I make it have a good BITE. Cuz if the food doesn't fight back it can't be worth eating. I just rubbed and wrapped them. Smells good! See below for the recipie

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=139917


----------



## runningonmt64 (Mar 25, 2006)

Count me in. I plan on bringing a big pile of tater salad.

Rush


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Munkey said:


> Just to clarify, this kicks off around 2:30pm tomorrow?


 correctomundo...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Just packed up my smokes!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> Just packed up my smokes!


be prepared eh?


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

You gotta be over there... No telling what someone will pull out...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Almost time to rock and roll


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

It's all I can do not to nosh on the pie(s). 

Having a hard time with stick selection too. Grrr...


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

have a great time today fellas.... looks like you will get nice weather


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

have fun guys, smoke 1 (or 2) for me :ss


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Gotta miss the herf today fellas. :hn Stuck at work for a while. 

Have fun!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

And I hate to miss any herf - but I am coughing my fool head off from the flu I had - so I'm going to have to miss today. 

Have fun guys - 


Ron


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I wish I lived closer.

This sounds like a great herf. You guys all have fun.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

For this being my first HERF ever, i must say you all broke me in well :tu

jkorp- Great to finally meet the man behind the welcome bomb i received. Thanks for sharing some aged/vingate/whatchamacallit smokes. Look forward to burning one with you in the near future

smokin machinest- Great meeting you. Thanks a ton for the Pepins

smokinape- We'll have to learn a tad about this aging/vintage stuff together, great to meet you

Tim D.- I look forward to seeing you again & hearing more about the Monococy lounge as more developments are made

Munkey- beautiful ink work...shame none of them were done locally

addiction- You sir, I could learn a lot from. The DCM will be enjoyed thoroughly. Thank you

And most importantly
Sgt. Smoky- good luck sir. Stay safe & come back soon so we can all do this again. 

68trishield- Dave, thank you so much for opening your house to this curious noob. I had a great time...shame i couldn't have stayed longer. Your hospitality is GREATLY appreciated.

If i missed anyone, i'm sorry. It's not because i've forgotten you, just b/c i'm absolutely HORRIBLE with names.

Had a great time, thank you everyone for letting me crash the party. :tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Good times 'fer sure. Can't thank Dave enough for hosting. SGT Smokey - wish you the best on your tour. Look forward to Shoot n HERF when you get back.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

party favors 








L to R
addiction-smokinape-jkorp-munkey-sgt smokey








sgt. smokey- Celeste- tsolomon


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Great time. Dave thanks for hosting - you are always a class act sir. Sergeant Smoky - thanks for your service and take care of yourself and your troops over there. See you at your welcome home herf! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Tim D.-sgt smokey-tsoloman and volt slicing his awesome tender beef brisket:dr


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

looks like another great trishield herf! Wish I could have been there. Smoking a Stanford's 90th right now to console myself. Pretty darn good but doesn't make it up to myself for not being there.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Great pics:tu Lots of fun!!!


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Dave for that great herf and hospitality.

It was great to put a face and a voice to so many PenMarVa BOTL's. 

Brian and Jeremy had us ROFL all day, btw, I'll keep a look out for the bacon and eggs hooka tobacco for you :tu.

Volt, thanks for riding all that way, I hope the trip home was a little faster.

Sgt smokey, I'm glad I could be there for your CS send off, be safe man and I'll be keeping you and your family in prayer.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Looked like a great time. Be careful over there SgtSmokey. Remember if they run they are a Terrorist, If they don't they are a well-disciplined Terrorist.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Good times guys!!

Dave and Celeste are the hosts with the mosts!!
Good bye and Good luck Sarge.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

It was another great herf, thanks Dave & Celeste. The food was excellent, as was the drink and cigars. Hope to meet up with all of you soon!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks again to Dave and Celeste for inviting me into their home. I had a great time herfing it up with the others gorillas and seeing the Sarg off...

Good luck Sarg and come back safe!

Thanks to the rest of the folks their for all the gifting and trading, I came home with some nice sticks to try... The conversation was great too, now I now the the difference between; laying them down, resting, sleeping, aging, aged and vintage!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh, I forgot! The food was great, especially the rabbit!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for coming,you all made for a great day 
Heres some more pictures...
Some of the store bought stuff-

jorps awesome Brats with peppers and onions-

the best bbq beans ever-


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

wings and snkbyt sauce...

pepperoni pinwheels made by tsoloman's wife (OMG!)


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Sgt Smokey- Best of luck, thanks for your service.

Dave and Celeste- Thanks for hosting, you throw a great herf.

jkorp- Thanks for the PPF with the 84 MC estupendo? Very tasty, did anyone get a pic of that beauty?

Nice putting faces to names and meeting new people I wish I could have stayed longer.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow! food looks great! Glad the weather stayed good for the herf. And stay safe Sgt. Smokey


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Dave and Celeste,

Once again I find myself trying to find the words to thank you for your hospitality and friendship. Like I said yesterday, the worst part about attending one of your herfs is having to leave! You guys are the BEST and I will always remember and appreciate your generosity.

It was great meeting and herfin' with everyone, and tasting Volt's London Broil! :dr The food was out o' this world!

Sarge,
Be safe, thank you for your service to our country, and keep your CS family updated on your status.

Your friend,
Tim D.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Great herf. Much thanks to Dave and Celeste for opening up their house and being such amazing and gracious hosts. Thanks to all those that brought all the great food. It was beautiful day, with great food, good cigars, and even better company. Can't wait for next time.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Had a great time at the send off for Sgt. Smokey. Thanks to Dave and Celeste for having us over. It was great to meet everyone and the food and cigars were exceptional. 

Be safe Sarge.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the invite. I had a great time and enjoyed meeting and putting names to faces. The chow was great and I'm glad the briskets went over well. The ride home was much better than the ride up 3.5 hours versus 5.5 up I may have fractured a few speed limits on the way home though 

Sgt Smokey, I hope you have a fast and safe return home. Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

I would like to start off by saying that I feel blessed to have found a group like this. It is not often one finds a group so willing to give selflessly. I had a great time at my first real "organized" HERF. I would like to that Dave and Celeste for opening their house to us. And I would like to that the rest for attending and all the gifts that I recieved. I almost didn't have room on the moto to get em home. I had a great time and I will keep the CS family posted as much as possible. Thanks again for a great send off HERF. I can't wait to the welcome home HERF. :ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Sergeant Smoky said:


> I would like to start off by saying that I feel blessed to have found a group like this. It is not often one finds a group so willing to give selflessly. I had a great time at my first real "organized" HERF. I would like to that Dave and Celeste for opening their house to us. And I would like to that the rest for attending and all the gifts that I recieved. I almost didn't have room on the moto to get em home. I had a great time and I will keep the CS family posted as much as possible. Thanks again for a great send off HERF. I can't wait to the welcome home HERF. :ss


told ya this was a nice place to meet fellow BOTL


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> told ya this was a nice place to meet fellow BOTL


Snkbyt, that was one heck of a sauce! Sweet, tangy and spicy all at once... Great stuff...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> Snkbyt, that was one heck of a sauce! Sweet, tangy and spicy all at once... Great stuff...


thanks, glad ya liked it


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorrry I missed yet another Dave,,,,,Looks like another great time had by all as usuall....Sometime this year I'll make one of em....



Hopefully


----------

